
Google spies on their employees to “make them happy” - Jerry2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-11-11/google-s-using-workplace-data-to-build-a-better-employee
======
dang
It breaks the HN guidelines to editorialize like this in a submission title,
so please don't do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
ktsmith
The title on the page/video is "Google's Using Workplace Data to Build a
Better Employee" not the ediatorialized version posted 'Google spies on their
employees to "make them happy"'

------
bsimpson
I didn't hear anything on the video about "spying on employees," or anything
particularly interesting for that matter. That, and the interviewer was
insufferable.

